# Problem mit 3 Netzwerkkarten und FTP Server



## server (15. Mai 2004)

Guten Abend!

Ich habe folgendes Problem:
In meinem Server befinden sich 3 Netzwerkkarten. Auf dem Server läuft unter anderem ein FTP Server.

Ich benutze Windows2000 Professional.
Die IP Adresse für die Netzwerkkarte des Internets wird mir zugewiesen, die beiden anderen sind 192.168.0.1 und 192.168.0.4
An jeder der beiden anderen Netzwerkkarten hängt ein weiterer Rechner.
Wenn ich nun versuche einen dieser angeschlossenen Rechner anzupingen, so funktioniert dies nicht. Stecke ich allerdings die beiden anderen Netzwerkkarten ab und pinge dann den letzten verbliebenen Rechner an, so geht das. Liegt das daran, dass der Computer versucht, die IP Adresse bei allen 3 Anschlüssen zu finden?

Nun, mit diesem kleinen Problem, dass ich immer umstecken muss könnte ich noch leben, allerdings ist es umständlich, da ich eine Webcam daran hängen habe, welche nur über dasd LAN konfiguriert werden kann und aus obigem Grund kann ich nur über die IP zugreifen, wenn alle anderen Kabel abgesteckt sind. 

Das nächste und eigentliche Problem tritt auf, wenn die Kamera über den FTP Server ein Bild speichern soll.
Ist nur die Kamera angeschlossen, funktioniert es einwandfrei. Hat der Server jedoch 3 IP Adressen, so kann sich die Kamera nicht mehr einloggen......

Gibts da ein Rezept für mein Problem?


----------



## gothic ghost (15. Mai 2004)

Hi,
hast du in die hosts Datei unter WINNT -> system32 -> drivers ->  etc
die IP's und Namen der anderen Rechner eingetragen ?


----------



## server (16. Mai 2004)

Hi,

Nein, habe ich nicht.
Muss ich nur die hosts Datei ändern?
Was soll ich da reinschreiben?
Die Ip Adresse und irgendeinen Namen?

Danke,
mfg


----------



## server (16. Mai 2004)

Hängt das überhaupt mit dem FTP Problem zusammen oder liegt das deiner Meinung nach nur am FTP Server?


----------



## gothic ghost (16. Mai 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von server _
> Hängt das überhaupt mit dem FTP Problem zusammen oder liegt das deiner Meinung nach nur am FTP Server?


Also bevor ich jetzt was falsches sage,
hülle ich mich in :-(  ähm schweigen ähm :-( 

 zur hosts Datei
in selbiger hat Billy freundlicherweise Beispiele gegeben was und
wie man es einträgt. Soll ich    , nein  
Noch was,
gibt es in der Netzwerkumgebung eine Netzwerkbrücke?
da ja die einzelnen NIC's verbunden werden müssen.
Hast du zwei Lan Verbindungen da stehen? und eine Brücke ?

Hatte auch mal Stress mit meheren NIC's im Server und habe nie
die Ursache finden können. 
Mit Router/Switch lößte sich das dann in Luft auf. *tief atmen*


----------



## server (16. Mai 2004)

Hi,


Naja, dann hilft nur probieren.....

Mit einem Switch löst sich das Problem nicht, weill dann finde ich die webcam gar nicht mehr....

Danke,
mfg


----------



## server (16. Mai 2004)

Hi,

Das einzige, was mir die Änderung gebracht hat, ist, dass ich jetzt nur mehr server eingeben muss um auf meine Netzwerkkarte zuzugreifen.

Leider löst das mein Problem absolut nicht, denn die angeschlossenen Rechner kann ich damit nicht erreichen und anpingen kann ich sie auch nicht, wodurch die Webcam sich auf dem FTP server nicht einloggen kann.


----------



## gothic ghost (16. Mai 2004)

Hi,
was geht denn in deinem Netz ?
Läuft der Terminaldienst ?
Hast du einen "echten" 2k Server oder nutz du "nur" einen Rechner
als Server ?
Kann ich nicht aus dem ersten posting entnehmen.
Oder liegts am Sonntag? ( );-)

Ist das Netz neu oder traten die Probleme später auf ?


----------



## FrankO (16. Mai 2004)

Hallo,
versteh leider den Sinn nicht ganz, bei der Vergabe der IP-Adressen, Du hast 2 Netzwerkkarten im  selben Netz in einem Rechner, hierbei entsteht wahrscheinlich ein "Kreis" im Netz, d.h. es kommt wahrscheinlich zu Kollisionen, und die Netzwerkkarten werden in diesem Fall vom Rechner deaktiviert. 

Was passiert wenn Du nur eine Karte aktivierst und dafür mit einem HUB die beiden Rechner an den Server anschließt?

Hoffe ich liege richtig ;-)

Viele Grüße aus Hessen

Frank


----------



## gothic ghost (16. Mai 2004)

@ FrankO,
na klar liegst du richtig, ich sags ja ist §Sonntag 

@ Server,
na da haste aber Gück gehabt, und das am Sonntag  
NIC 1 geht ins WAN
NIC 2 geht ins LAN mit 192.168.0.1 + 0.4

oder ein HUB 
wobei ein Switch, statt Hub,  besser ist.

Doch Sonntag, ich mache heute nichts mehr.


----------



## server (17. Mai 2004)

Hi,

Die Probleme traten zum ersten mal auf. Ich benutze deswegen zwei LAN Karten weil an einer eine webcam hängt und diese irgendwie mit einem Switch oder Hub nicht klar kommt. Es handelt sich um einen herkömmlichen rechner der als Server läuft, also nur Windows2000 Professional.

Das Problem lag, wie ihr schon besprochen habt, daran, dass sich die zwei Netzwerkkarten nicht vertragen haben, aus diesem Grund habe ich einfach eine in 192.186.1.x umgestellt und siehe da, alles läuft jetzt wie geplant.

Danke für  die Hilfe,

mfg


----------



## gothic ghost (17. Mai 2004)

Hi,
@ server
genau das hatte ich oben schon geschrieben und wieder
gelöscht und da_für :
*Doch Sonntag, ich mache heute nichts mehr.* 

Gut das du es hinbekommen hast, ist schon abgespeichert.  

Gruß in die Geröllhalde.


----------

